# Breadcrumbs Conversion Question...



## mugsy27 (Feb 15, 2006)

hey all...i am making a chicken breast (baked) dinner tonight that calls to be topped with homemade breadcrumbs.  i dont have the time for this, so i am gonna substitute with storebought.

the recipe calls for:

4 slices of stale wheat bread, 
  											 torn
  											 1/4 cup and 2 tablespoons 
  											 grated Parmesan cheese
  											 1/2 teaspoon chopped fresh 
  											 thyme
  											 1/8 teaspoon pepper

Pulsed in a food processor until crumbs.

Can anyone give me an idea of how much canned breadcrumbs this comes to (roughly)??

I will gladly post the whole recipe if that will help..

TIA!!


----------



## GB (Feb 15, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about trying to figure out a conversion. Just take a handful and top the chicken with then. You will be able to tell by sight if you don't have enough. I would guess a small handful per breast maybe.


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 15, 2006)

dito... just put a nice even layer over the top.  If you wanted to doctor the bread crumbs up a little you could throw in a little fresh parmesan cheese into the breadcrumbs.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 15, 2006)

I almost always use more bread crumbs than a recipe calls for, just love those little guys too bits. They are certainly something where 95% of the time you can just eyeball it and things usually turn out excellently


----------



## GB (Feb 15, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> I almost always use more bread crumbs than a recipe calls for, just love those little guys too bits.


LOL I do the same thing. I also use the seasoned breadcrumbs a lot even when it calls for regular. Not always as sometimes the flavors just won't work, but often times they do.


----------

